# The Warning System



## Scott (26 Apr 2018)

Next to the Staff turnover last year, the largest change we've had is in how we apply and manage warnings. In the old days, it was by manually slapping a huge banner on a user's account, writing it up and then manually removing it when the time came. The new approach is simpler and more transparent, for everyone. It's also streamlined to keep the Staff from becoming bogged down in managing warnings.

Overview:

A 0% warning can be used if a "warning shot" is needed, with no impact.
Users may apply a +5% warning to another user via the MilPoints Assessment screen, this falls into line with our users policing users approach.
At 10% a user is added to a watch list for the staff.
At 25% a user is moderated (all posts must be approved)
At 50%+ a user is muted (they cannot post)
Warnings automatically decay at a rate of 10% per day.
Each Staff can apply no more than 50% to a given user, on a given day.
This means any Staff can mute a user immediately, but concurrence from another Staff is required to keep it in place.
E.G. A user with 70% warning will be unable to post for 2 days, and back to normal usage in 7 days.
A user's entire warning history is displayed on the warning screen.
Staff can decrease warning % at any time.
All messages and warnings are logged, this helps any review process.

If you receive a warning that you wish to dispute, PM me and I will look into it. Please do not PM any Staff you see online. We're trying, as much as possible, to streamline how we handle matters like this, and a common approach is what is required.

Any questions, don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Apr 2020)

The other day I had noticed I had been warned but as yet I do not know the reason as I did not see anything in my message section. Its a head scratcher as I avoid controversial topics. Thanks


----------



## stellarpanther (19 Apr 2020)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The other day I had noticed I had been warned but as yet I do not know the reason as I did not see anything in my message section. Its a head scratcher as I avoid controversial topics. Thanks



I would like to see warnings come with a clear explanation as to the reason.  I got one for posting a link to an article in which the journalist wasn't liked for whatever reasons.  I thought because the article was from a reputable news paper that it would be fine.  I sent a message to the person who gave it to me but to this day, I never heard anything back so I still don't know what I did wrong.


----------



## mariomike (19 Apr 2020)

stellarpanther said:
			
		

> I would like to see warnings come with a clear explanation as to the reason.  I got one for posting a link to an article in which the journalist wasn't liked for whatever reasons.  I thought because the article was from a reputable news paper that it would be fine.  I sent a message to the person who gave it to me but to this day, I never heard anything back so I still don't know what I did wrong.



I am not the individual who gave you the Warning. But, I believe you may be referring to this Sticky,

 https://navy.ca/forums/threads/99046/post-1015747.html#msg1015747


----------



## dapaterson (19 Apr 2020)

stellarpanther said:
			
		

> I would like to see warnings come with a clear explanation as to the reason.  I got one for posting a link to an article in which the journalist wasn't liked for whatever reasons.  I thought because the article was from a reputable news paper that it would be fine.  I sent a message to the person who gave it to me but to this day, I never heard anything back so I still don't know what I did wrong.



In that specific instance, it is a reputable source and reputable journalist who, in the past, has threatened to sue the website.  As a precautionary measure, the site owner has directed that he, his articles and other content from him (social media etc) not be posted to the site or discussed on the site.


----------



## Weinie (19 Apr 2020)

stellarpanther said:
			
		

> I would like to see warnings come with a clear explanation as to the reason.  I got one for posting a link to an article in which the journalist wasn't liked for whatever reasons.  I thought because the article was from a reputable news paper that it would be fine.  I sent a message to the person who gave it to me but to this day, I never heard anything back so I still don't know what I did wrong.



Still unclear?


----------



## CBH99 (19 Apr 2020)

In regards to that though, a Warning maybe isn't the best thing, as stellerpanther didn't intentionally do anything wrong.  In fact, he posted a link to a topic that was related to the discussion, and simply didn't know about the situation with said reporter.  Taking the posting down and a PM may have been appropriate.

Usually if you receive a warning, there should be a message in your inbox as to why.  T6, you check the inbox?


----------



## BeyondTheNow (19 Apr 2020)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The other day I had noticed I had been warned but as yet I do not know the reason as I did not see anything in my message section. Its a head scratcher as I avoid controversial topics. Thanks



Good day Tomahawk.

I issued you the warning the other day. There is a PM notification that was supposed to go with it, but I neglected to attach it accordingly. As well, I could’ve offered more insight with my staff direction in the Covid thread at the time, but admittedly, I was hasty, abrupt and could’ve taken time with a bit more of an explanation. I am more than happy to PM you specifics, if you wish.

Stellarpanther:

The reason for the warning you referenced was explained clearly to you by garb811 in the same thread. You were also advised to read our site policies. That explains everything you need to know. The 2 links below should clear up any remaining confusion you may have.

https://army.ca/forums/threads/3616.0.html

https://army.ca/forums/threads/99046.0.html


----------



## ballz (19 Apr 2020)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> In regards to that though, a Warning maybe isn't the best thing



What else do you call it when you get told "don't do that again," but receive no punitive measures whatsoever?

I made the same mistake and got the same warning before. I then recognized what I had done incorrectly and never did it again. And you know what? The problem has gone away and no one cares about it anymore.


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Apr 2020)

Just so you know, the warnings are percentage based and decay at 10% a day. We'll use them as a moderation team so that we can easily track warning history without having to search posts in a thread. Users can also assess 5% warnings via milpoints, but you'll get automatic notifications for milpoints although I'm not sure if it specifies if the warning was added.

If there's any question on warnings (sometime the notifications don't work), feel free to PM any moderator and we can see your warning history and who applied it to get an answer for you.


----------



## stellarpanther (20 Apr 2020)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I am not the individual who gave you the Warning. But, I believe you may be referring to this Sticky,
> 
> https://navy.ca/forums/threads/99046/post-1015747.html#msg1015747



Thank you for sending me that, I now clearly understand the reason for it.  Prior to this I had no idea why the article I posted was inappropriate.


----------



## mariomike (20 Apr 2020)

stellarpanther said:
			
		

> Thank you for sending me that, I now clearly understand the reason for it.



You are welcome.


----------

